# Ohps, I spawned.



## JacquelineAmber (Jan 30, 2013)

Okay, this has been a really long two days. Well, my koi and cellophane have spawned and I've already taken her out and he is dedicated to his egg nest. 

I reallllllllly did not want to breed them until another 3.5 month, when they would be at least 8 and a half months. I mean, I've been excited to know that they'll breed, but I didn't want to do it until I got them settled in to the fullest extent. Anyways it just sort of happen. My koi had been on a protein frozen bloodworm diet with about 3 other of my bettas for the past 17 days. I had started to condition my black orchid pair and also feed whatever I had left over to my EE and koi. Anyway, my koi is pretty fierce when it comes to blowing a good bubble nest, he started blowing them the first night I got him. My cellophane female I had just got, she's been VERY gravid. I'm assuming my seller had also conditioner her very well before he sent her to me. Any who, I was doing a water change and dumped her in with my male. They are used to each other because there 2.5 identical tank have been next to each other since I first got her. They did not pay any attention to each other at first, and I quickly did her water change. When I got back I saw she was on the other side and he was making a nest. I just made the decision to put them in the spawning tank I set up for my black orchids instead . I put her in a jar for a little over a day for he could make a nice nest. So the chase begun, then the submission, and the embrace happen. I'm still really shocked out of everyone, they were the first I bred. 

So I really hope the next couple of days go well for the fry! It will be really fun to see how they'll come out

OH! and I've been debating on leaving the dad in with the fry for the whole process. Is there any of you who've already done that. Would you guys recommend it? Or not?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay! Have fun on the adventure !


----------



## JacquelineAmber (Jan 30, 2013)

Ha, thanks!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

bettysplendens has 2 nice articles on keeping the dad with fry. Also on artificial hatching.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

I take the dad out when fry begin to free-swim. This is just the old school way it was done when I started the hobby. I think there are some people on the forum have had success with leaving the dad with the fry all the way until they are jarred juveniles... I just remove him out of habit and for piece of mind. After a while you end up doing whatever works best for you as the breeder.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with the spawn. We'll want pics when they get big enough. lol


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

Good luck! I love koi bettas, so I wanna see pics!!!


----------

